# Talgarth mid wales mental asylum being demolished



## Pearlos Santana (Aug 1, 2010)

That's right! I went there yesterday for my first derelict experience, it has recently been fenced up with steel fencing and reboardered severely. They've put danger, death and toxic signs everywhere, especially around the oil tower. 

BUT the most worrying thing is a very small sign that you wouldn't normally notice with all the other hundred signs, on the old entrance door stating to 'leave to avoid being trapped' as they are demolishing the place with the date 27th July. I went down yesterday 31st July and plan to go back this Wednesday, providing they wont be knocking it down next week! 

If you want to visit be quick! 

xxx


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 1, 2010)

Pearlos Santana said:


> That's right! I went there yesterday for my first derelict experience, it has recently been fenced up with steel fencing and reboardered severely. They've put danger, death and toxic signs everywhere, especially around the oil tower. The only way through is now the little gap through two layers of railings, one of which has been bent and im sure most people use that way the most. At the very back of the asylum is one border that has been ripped off, the only way in unless you have tools.
> 
> BUT the most worrying thing is a very small sign that you wouldn't normally notice with all the other hundred signs, on the old entrance door stating to 'leave to avoid being trapped' as they are demolishing the place with the date 27th July. I went down yesterday 31st July and plan to go back this Wednesday, providing they wont be knocking it down next week!
> 
> ...



Have you any pics of developments?Welcome to DP by the way


----------



## Pearlos Santana (Aug 1, 2010)

Thankyou! It was a daunting experience with everything telling us not to go in, but i plan to return next week providing they haven't knocked the place down!

I found a shocking article regarding the place from midwaleshospital.co.uk. It reads;



Creditors call for investigation into sale of former hospital site 
Jun 10 2008 by Martin Shipton, Western Mail 

CREDITORS are calling for an investigation into the sale of a former hospital estate, after the apparent disappearance of £750,000 from its ex-owner’s accounts. 

The former Mid Wales Hospital at Talgarth, near Brecon, has been at the centre of controversy for almost a decade after it was sold by the NHS to Dr Neville Bailey, a former chief medical officer for Powys, and a company in which his wife Sheila was a director. 

The Baileys, who live in the Isle of Man, had ambitious plans to develop the site as a business park, but the number of jobs created fell far short of expectations. 

The couple’s son-in-law Ray Smith last year won an employment tribunal case against Chancefield Estates, the company founded by Mrs Bailey that owned part of the hospital estate. 

A High Court judge sitting in Bristol awarded Mr Smith, who had worked on the site as a security officer and handyman, more than £72,000 in unpaid wages for work done between 2002 and 2006. 

Following his victory in the High Court, Mr Smith received no payment from Chancefield Estates, even after the site was sold to two Isle of Man-registered companies. 

Mr Smith then took court action to have Chancefield Estates wound up, with the hope of getting paid from the company’s assets. 

But it has now emerged that although Chancefield Estates was paid £750,000 for its part of the former hospital site, the money is no longer in the company’s bank account. 

Accounts prepared on behalf of the company’s remaining director John Weir show debts of more than £1.5m and no assets. 

Mr Smith, whose wife Julia is the Baileys’ daughter, said: “I am determined to get to the bottom of this.” 

A report to creditors of Chancefield Estates from the Official Receiver’s office in Cardiff confirms a winding-up order against the firm was granted on March 20. 

A statement included in the report from Mr Weir said: “The company started trading in 1999 with the intention of developing the site of the former Talgarth Hospital into a call centre and hotel. Lack of financial assistance for the development of the site under these plans resulted in the company changing the business plan to develop the site into a business park. 

“The company failed to make a profit during any period of trading. In August 2007 the directors agreed the sale of the land owned by the company. 

“In September 2007 John Weir was provided with a list of the debts of the company and believed the sale of the land would be sufficient to discharge the large majority of the debt. 

“The land was sold in November 2007 for £750,000, which was insufficient to discharge all of the company debts. 

“The director John Weir had not anticipated the claim by the petitioning creditor to be successful. John Weir attributes the failure of the company to the debts incurred and the lack of profits.” 

The report shows that in the year up to June 2006 the company’s profit and loss account showed a deficit of more than £1.2m. 

No reference is made in the report to what happened to the proceeds of the land sale. 

Solicitor Andrew Campbell, who represents Mr Smith and a number of other creditors, said: “We are pressing the Official Receiver’s office to investigate fully the sale of the site and other circumstances leading to the liquidation of the company.” 

The Official Receiver’s office in Cardiff said: “Some of the creditors have made further points to us about this case, and a creditors meeting will be called within the next four to eight weeks.” 

The Baileys did not respond to a request for comment.


----------



## krela (Aug 1, 2010)

Please don't cross post, we only need to read it once...


----------



## Cardiff1927 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Alun Michael MP*

I thought the Rt Hon Alun Michael bought it?

http://alunmichael.com/


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah he did, we have been up there last week when the fences went up and then again on the weekend, if your on my FB you can see the pics. 


Basically two weeks ago, a team of people (Possibly meta thieves, not sure of the correct term these days), entered spent a considerable amount of time over a couple of days there and royally stripped the place. everything that is shiny is gone, even to the fact they smashed the sinks to get the taps instead of undoing them. On sunday me and the wife went up and they have boarded all the windows, but not the doors, the main door on the admin block is still open if you can be bothered to turn the knob. 

The computer lab down by the boiler house and the other units that were there have been smashed open and trashed, the boiler house has been stripped too. The church has been torn apart, but luckily the lone soldier`s grave is untouched. The company that is demolishing it, and put the boards up is called beech demolition, I called them this morning and they have no plans to knock it down yet, they have just been instructed to make the building safe and stop any more damage.

If you want to contact them their number is 0151 645 7571, methinks its going to be too costly for them to do anything at the moment.


----------



## Pearlos Santana (Aug 2, 2010)

That's great news, for now. 
A real shame though that they've smashed up the place though. I couldnt find a way into the church myself though. 
Where is this soldiers grave that you talk about? Sounds facsinating xxx


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 3, 2010)

For fuck sake. Good job I went in when I did (early July) just in the nick of time. Bastards. Not to be stereotypical but arnet "metal thieves" normally heavily catholic cause of their Irish relation so wouldn't smash a church?


----------



## escortmad79 (Aug 3, 2010)

sheep2405 said:


> (Possibly meta thieves, not sure of the correct term these days)


I _think_ the term you are looking for is "dirty thieving pikey bastards"?


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 4, 2010)

The grave is round the back of the church, if your facing the main door it's to your rich, someone looks after it because the grass is always cut and fresh flowers on there each time I visit.


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 9, 2010)

Landie_Man said:


> For fuck sake. Good job I went in when I did (early July) just in the nick of time. Bastards. Not to be stereotypical but arnet "metal thieves" normally heavily catholic cause of their Irish relation so wouldn't smash a church?



in this day and age though theres so many people at it,, when ive been working in south leicester a different scrap collector went past each day including a few less than pleasant black gentalmen (to put it politely and politically correct so i dont upset anyone)

still it might not of been thieves when we were there back in april we bumped into one of the chaps with a unit he said the slate reclamation guys just buldozed through a bit that was his wiping out his electric meter


----------



## Urbex_94 (Feb 24, 2011)

Woaah i was thinking of visiting soon, is it still there!? WHY KNOCK IT DOWN!


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah nothing has changed was there Tuesday night, everything the same though.


----------



## tumbles (Feb 24, 2011)

They aren't demoing it, it's just a sign they put up when it was first 'secured' (if you can use that word for mid wales)


----------



## dangerous dave (Feb 24, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-mid-wales-12550622


----------

